# job Selection criteria in NZ



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum and I have just started the immigration process to NZ. but I have read somewhere in this forum that they employer in NZ give higher priority to the Kiwis / NZ citizen over a particular job when selection. 

Is there any law in NZ which forces NZ employers to select the kiwi candidate first, if immigrant and the NZ citizen comes on the same level??


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and I have just started the immigration process to NZ. but I have read somewhere in this forum that they employer in NZ give higher priority to the Kiwis / NZ citizen over a particular job when selection.
> 
> Is there any law in NZ which forces NZ employers to select the kiwi candidate first, if immigrant and the NZ citizen comes on the same level??


Not sure if it's a law as such but yes a kiwi employer should always select a kiwi candidate first over an immigrant unless the immigrant is already here in the country and the holder of a residency visa as I think they are then treated the same.
Common sense really. 
Employers shouldn't be hiring outside of NZ if there is no need to, leaving kiwi's out of work.

Also in association with working visas for immigrants....... If an kiwi employer offers a job to an immigrant to satisfy their working visa and entry into NZ, the employer must justify to Immigration NZ that they could not find a suitable kiwi candidate or NZ Residency holder already here.

However, threads have been posted on here before stating that people have known instances where the rules haven't been followed and immigrants have been employed even though many kiwi's applied for the job ?


----------

